# Anadrol Cycle and Stacking



## kitigers38 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Im 21 year old and used to play college football.  I have done prohormones in the past such as Havoc, Epistane, FinaFlex 550.  I am about to do my first cycle of Anadrol.  I have had some confusion about what to run with it and this is what I have came up with.  Please feel free to comment or give me suggestions.

Anadrol- 50mg/day 1-4 weeks
T-bol- 6 pills a day 1-4 weeks
Nolva- 25mg/day 3-7 weeks
Winstrol 50mg/day 4-8 weeks
Joint Support 1-8 weeks
Milk Thistle 1-8 weeks
Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support 1-8 weeks

What do you think??

Stats:

Bench 295
Clean 308
Squat 415


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2010)

I think 8 weeks of oral steroids is a bad idea . .  and your pct doesnt make sense


----------



## weldingman (Feb 14, 2010)

Lets see here Anadrol 50, Winny and T-bol, hummmmmmmmm. Not to sound mean, but I don't think you know what your doing. *Next v*


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 14, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> I think 8 weeks of oral steroids is a bad idea . .  and your pct doesnt make sense



Where do people get this info from there has never been any thing with proof written that doing a oral cycle for 8 weeks or more harmful.
I ran anadrol for 10 weeks with test and deca had regular bloodwork taken
and the results were the same as when I ran test and deca alone.
Not sure who makes the rules to many parrots these days.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> Where do people get this info from there has never been any thing with proof written that doing a oral cycle for 8 weeks or more harmful.
> I ran anadrol for 10 weeks with test and deca had regular bloodwork taken
> and the results were the same as when I ran test and deca alone.
> Not sure who makes the rules to many parrots these days.


 
post retracted. 

Lone Wolf ran anadrol w. inj for 10 weeks, results were the same as when he ran inj alone.

GHCH


----------



## weldingman (Feb 14, 2010)

People? Im saying his cycle dont make any since and yes I have ran Anadrol or D-bol for 8 weeks, nothing wrong with that, but I perfer 6 weeks at a 100mg to 120mgs ed


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2010)

wolf is correct, in that there is too little actual published human studies, and too much 'bro science'


----------



## kitigers38 (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks for the response i might not run winstrol i might just run the anadrol for a month and then pct after it.


----------



## downtown (Feb 15, 2010)

I guess im the one who is gonna rain on your parade.  This all oral cycle, is going to bring about some good quick gains, but sadly they will all be gone within 2 months after the cycle is over.  If you would like to keep the gains i would recommend using test E or test C for 12 weeks with this cycle.  That should help solidify the gains and give your body enough time to adjust to the new muscle so that after a good pct you should retain a good amount of your gains.

On the other hand the only oral cycle ive ever done that has left permanent gains was a 8 week tbol cycle, but that was only cuz i couldnt get pins into Iraq, but i had a pretty agressive pct for it too.

A rule of thumb that i go by is, the faster the gains come the faster they can go.


----------



## kitigers38 (Feb 15, 2010)

If any of you had to put a cycle together using Anadrol 50mg oral tablets what would your stacking cycle look like? just curious?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2010)

kitigers38 said:


> If any of you had to put a cycle together using Anadrol 50mg oral tablets what would your stacking cycle look like? just curious?


LOTS of testosterone and a little anadrol.


----------



## downtown (Feb 15, 2010)

i personally like TONs of Test, and Lots of anadrol.  

But not many people agree with my doses.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2010)

downtown said:


> i personally like TONs of Test, and Lots of anadrol.
> 
> But not many people agree with my doses.


What doses?


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2010)

You are too young and looking at your lifts you are years away from being ready for a cycle. 

Post your training program in DETAIL, and tell us hoe many years you have been lifting weights. An idea of your diet would also be helpful.


----------



## downtown (Feb 16, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> What doses?


 

When it comes to test> i dose in grams, test doesnt give me any negative sides so im lucky there. Plus high doses of test make ya feel like a damn silver back gorilla.

With anadrol> 100mgs-150mgs ED, drol does spike my bp for about an hour once it kicks in, so i treat that side pre-emtively.  I use Liv 52, milk thistle, NAC, and sometimes UDCA depending on doses and how long i plan on running it.  Usually only 3 weeks sometimes 4 weeks at most.

Drol by itself doesnt really do much for me anyways, ive tried using it to bridge a cycle, didnt work out to well without having a good test base in there.


----------



## kitigers38 (Feb 16, 2010)

I eat as healthy as I can while still trying to bring in around 5000 calories.  I eat lots of egg whites toast oatmeal, OJ, bacon, turkey, chicken, potatoes, Fruit, water, nuts.  I try to do what I can on a college dime.  

I am working out to try and train and go to the US Bobsledding combine.  Im lifting 5 days a week and running about 3-5 also.  I am doing a lot of cleans, squats and power lifts (push jerk, snatch, etc.)


----------



## thegeneral25 (Feb 17, 2010)

*How do you do it*



kitigers38 said:


> I eat as healthy as I can while still trying to bring in around 5000 calories.  I eat lots of egg whites toast oatmeal, OJ, bacon, turkey, chicken, potatoes, Fruit, water, nuts.  I try to do what I can on a college dime.
> 
> I am working out to try and train and go to the US Bobsledding combine.  Im lifting 5 days a week and running about 3-5 also.  I am doing a lot of cleans, squats and power lifts (push jerk, snatch, etc.)



Sorry for asking but im just curious how dont you get cought when you are doing steroids and playing footbal/trying out for bobsleding. Did u play D1 football?


----------



## kitigers38 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea i played D1aa just never got tested and havent taken anadrol yet im not playing football anymore.


----------



## LGS (Feb 17, 2010)

kitigers38 said:


> Hey Im 21 year old and used to play college football.  I have done prohormones in the past such as Havoc, Epistane, FinaFlex 550.  I am about to do my first cycle of Anadrol.  I have had some confusion about what to run with it and this is what I have came up with.  Please feel free to comment or give me suggestions.
> 
> Anadrol- 50mg/day 1-4 weeks
> T-bol- 6 pills a day 1-4 weeks
> ...




VERY BAD CYCLE!!
i dont rec oral onyl cycles plus how you have it set up is a mess,  you have a PCT (or what would seem to be one) inbetween  the cycle? and then still orals another week then no pct?
you should not to this cycle. I rec test only.
500mg ew for 12 or 14 weeks  and a PCT.
here is a test i like and info:
Testosterone enanthate

Quick overview:
Active Life: 15-16 days
Drug Class: Anabolic/Androgenic Steroid (for injection)
Average Dose: Men 250-1000 mg/week
Acne: Yes
Water Retention: Yes, high
High Blood Pressure: Yes
Liver Toxic: Low, except in mega dosages
Aromatization:Yes, high
DHT Conversion: Yes, high
Decrease HPTA function: Yes, severe

Testosterone enanthate is an oil based injectable steroid, designed to slowly release testosterone from the injection site (depot). Once administered, serum concentrations of this hormone will rise for several days, and remain markedly elevated for approximately two weeks. It may actually take three weeks for the action of this drug to fully diminish. For medical purposes this is the most widely prescribed testosterone, used regularly to treat cases of hypogonadism and other disorders related to androgen deficiency. Since patients generally do not selfadminister such injections, a long acting steroid like this is a very welcome item. Therapy is clearly more comfortable in comparison to an ester like propionate, which requires a much more frequent dosage schedule.

Testosterone is a powerful hormone with notably prominent side effects. Much of which stem from the fact that testosterone exhibits a high tendency to convert into estrogen. Related side effects may therefore become a problem during a cycle. For starters, water retention can become quite noticeable. This can produce a clear loss of muscle definition, as subcutaneous fluids begin to build. The storage of excess body fat may further reduce the visibility of muscle features, another common problem with aromatizing steroids. The excess estrogen level during/after your cycle also has the potential to lead up to gynecomastia. Adding an ancillary drug like Nolvadex and/or Proviron is therefore advisable to those with a known sensitivity to this side effect. The anti-aromatase Arimidex, Femara, or Aromasin are a much better choices though. It is believed that the use of an anti-estrogen can slightly lower the anabolic effect of most androgen cycles (estrogen and water weight are often thought to facilitate strength and muscle gain), so one might want to see if such drugs are actually necessary before committing to use. A little puffiness under the nipple is a sign that gynecomastia is developing. If this is left to further develop into pronounced swelling, soreness and the growth of small lumps under the nipples, some form of action should be taken immediately to treat it (obviously quitting the drug or adding ancillaries like Nolvadex).

Being a testosterone product, all the standard androgenic side effects are also to be expected. Oily skin, acne, aggressiveness, facial/body hair growth and male pattern baldness are all possible. Older or more sensitive individuals might therefore choose to avoid testosterone products, and look toward milder anabolics like DecaDurabolin or Equipoise which produce fewer side effects. Others may opt to add the drug Proscar/Propecia, which will minimize the conversion of testosterone into DHT (dihydrotestosterone). With blood levels of this metabolite notably reduced, the impact of related side effects should also be reduced. With strong bulking drugs however, the user will generally expect to incur strong side effects and will often just tolerate them. Most athletes really do not find the testosterones all that uncomfortable (especially in the face of the end result), as can be seen with the great popularity of such compounds.

Although this particular ester is active for a much longer duration, most prefer to inject it on a weekly or bi-weekly basis in order to keep blood levels stable. The usual dosage would be in the range of 250mg-750mg a week. This level is quite sufficient, and should provide the user a rapid gain of strength and body weight. Above this level estrogenic side effects will no doubt become much more pronounced, possibly outweighing any new muscle gained. Those looking for greater bulk would be better served by adding an oral like Anadrol or Dianabol, combinations which prove to work great. If one wishes to use a testosterone yet retain a level of quality and definition to the physique, an injectable anabolic like DecaDurabolin or Equipoise may prove to be a better choice. Here we can use a lower dosage of enanthate, so as to gain an acceptable amount of muscle but keep the buildup of estrogen to a minimum.

With the proper administration of ancillary drugs, Nolva/Clomid and HCG, during post cycle recovery, much of the new muscle mass can be retained for a long time after the cycle has been stopped.

Taken from:anabolic-bodybuilding .com/forum/


----------



## kitigers38 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the response man i appreciate it.  Its always good to get feed back from people.  Im trying to learn on the fly here.  I know im gonna catch a lot of heat for this but i mean i already have the anadrol in hand so Im kinda trying to build a cycle around that.  I have seen that most people use Test E or Test C while on anadrol and use nolvadex as the PCT.  So if you had to build a cycle around Anadrol oral tablets that are 50 mg a piece what would you have it look like?


----------



## kitigers38 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think i kinda sorted out my cycle.

Anadrol 50mg/day 1-4 weeks
Test C 200 mg 1-8 weeks
Cycle Assist 1-8 weeks
T-bol 1-4 weeks **is this necessary?
Aromasin 8-12 weeks injectable
HCG 8-12 weeks
Nolvadex 8-12 weeks
Milk thistle 1-8 weeks
Joint Support 1-8 weeks


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 18, 2010)

Test needs to be higher. 400mg a week at least although 600 would be better.


----------



## downtown (Feb 18, 2010)

you dont need the tbol, and i doubt your aromasin is injectable. this is all you need to do, K.I.S.S.

Test E 500mgs weeks 1-10 or longer
Anadrol 50mgs ED weeks 1-4 or 1-6
PCT:
Nolva 40/40/20/20
Clomid 100/50/50
AI if you want one.

This is a bare bones basic cycle, it doesnt have to be complicated.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2010)

downtown said:


> When it comes to test> i dose in grams, test doesnt give me any negative sides so im lucky there. Plus high doses of test make ya feel like a damn silver back gorilla.
> 
> *With anadrol> 100mgs-150mgs ED*, drol does spike my bp for about an hour once it kicks in, so i treat that side pre-emtively. I use Liv 52, milk thistle, NAC, and sometimes UDCA depending on doses and how long i plan on running it. Usually only 3 weeks sometimes 4 weeks at most.
> 
> Drol by itself doesnt really do much for me anyways, ive tried using it to bridge a cycle, didnt work out to well without having a good test base in there.


This is a great study from Dr P.

 Phase III randomized double blind placebo control. It shows anadrol works great for adding mass in hiv patients, but 100 mg is just as good as 150 mg ed. Plus, they do liver panels out to 16 weeks. 150 mg is worse on the liver than 100. About 25-28% of people show 5x normal liver enzyme values at 16 weeks. Liver issues start creeping in at 12 weeks.

Again, this is another clear indication that more is not better.

AIDS. 2003 Mar 28;17(5):699-710. Links

*Double-blind, randomized, placebo-controlled phase III trial of oxymetholone for the treatment of HIV wasting.*

Hengge UR, Stocks K, Wiehler H, Faulkner S, Esser S, Lorenz C, Jentzen W, Hengge D, Goos M, Dudley RE, Ringham G.
STD-Unit, Department of Dermatology and Venerology, University of Essen, Germany. ulrich.hengge@uni-duesseldorf.de

BACKGROUND: Despite highly active antiretroviral therapy (HAART), chronic involuntary weight loss still remains a serious problem in the care of HIV patients. Various alterations in energy metabolism and endocrine regulation have been found to cause loss of lean body mass (LBM) and body cell mass (BCM). Previous studies in HIV-positive men undergoing androgen replacement therapy or treatment with recombinant growth hormone (rGH) have shown partial restoration of LBM, but these treatments have largely been ineffective in eugonadal individuals. STUDY DESIGN: Double-blind, randomized, placebo-controlled trial of 89 HIV-positive women and men with wasting assigned to the anabolic steroid oxymetholone [50 mg twice (BID) or three times daily (TID)] or placebo for 16 weeks followed by open-label treatment. STUDY ENDPOINTS: Body weight, bioimpedance measurements, quality of life parameters and appetite. RESULTS: Oxymetholone led to a significant weight gain of 3.0 +/- 0.5 and 3.5 +/- 0.7 kg in the TID and BID groups, respectively (P < 0.05 for each treatment versus placebo), whereas individuals in the placebo group gained an average of 1.0 +/- 0.7 kg. Body cell mass increased in the oxymetholone BID group (3.8 +/- 0.4 kg; P < 0.0001) and in the oxymetholone TID group (2.1 +/- 0.6 kg; P < 0.005), corresponding to 12.4 and 7.4% of baseline BCM, respectively. Significant improvements were noted in appetite and food intake, increased well-being and reduced weakness by self-examination. The most important adverse event was liver-associated toxicity. Overall, 35% of patients in the TID, 27% of patients in the BID oxymetholone group and no patients in the placebo group had a greater than five times baseline increase for alanine aminotransferase during the double-blind phase of the study. *CONCLUSIONS:* Oxymetholone can be considered an effective anabolic steroid in eugonadal male and female patients with AIDS-associated wasting. The BID (100 mg/day) regimen appeared to be equally effective as the TID (150 mg/day) regimen in terms of weight gain, LBM and BCM and was associated with less, but still significant liver toxicity.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 18, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> You are too young and looking at your lifts you are years away from being ready for a cycle.
> 
> Post your training program in DETAIL, and tell us hoe many years you have been lifting weights. An idea of your diet would also be helpful.



I agree with this...and wonder why replies are even given without asking for detailed stats?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I agree with this...and wonder why replies are even given without asking for detailed stats?


Because these meds are commonly prescribed to patients who don't train with weights AT ALL.


----------



## downtown (Feb 19, 2010)

Umm i dont take anadrol for 16 weeks or even close to it, im just saying....... But more test is always better IMO, as long as your not getting sides from it.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 23, 2010)

downtown said:


> Umm i dont take anadrol for 16 weeks or even close to it, im just saying....... But more test is always better IMO, as long as your not getting sides from it.


 150mg is no more effective than 100mg in the above trial was the point I was driving at since you posted using up to 150mg.


----------



## downtown (Feb 23, 2010)

^ i dont typically use 150mgs, just when ive been on for a while it seems to take more to get the same effect, proly the build up of myostatin.


----------



## karen141406 (Feb 25, 2010)

*stacks*



kitigers38 said:


> Hey Im 21 year old and used to play college football. I have done prohormones in the past such as Havoc, Epistane, FinaFlex 550. I am about to do my first cycle of Anadrol. I have had some confusion about what to run with it and this is what I have came up with. Please feel free to comment or give me suggestions.
> 
> Anadrol- 50mg/day 1-4 weeks
> T-bol- 6 pills a day 1-4 weeks
> ...


 
well i need help and you seem to know what you are doing. is it okay for me to do 50mg of winstrol i dont feel the 25mgs what do you think


----------



## karen141406 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Anadrol*



karen141406 said:


> well i need help and you seem to know what you are doing. is it okay for me to do 50mg of winstrol i dont feel the 25mgs what do you think


 
also what are the side affects of anadrol do you retain water with it i dont want to retain water.


----------



## downtown (Feb 25, 2010)

you retain water with pretty much all orals, its part of the growing process.  Winny wont bloat and anavar wont either but those where made for women, your not a women are you?!?!?!?!  So take the Anadrol, and some dbol, bump a couple grams of test, eat and train like a freak, grow and be happy 

Wait? How many cycles have you done????  Maybe thats not the best advice, LOL.


----------



## trice07 (Jun 1, 2010)

I am thinking about starting with anadrol also. I was also wondering what a base line affordable stack would consist of.


----------



## Flathead (Jun 2, 2010)

karen141406 said:


> also what are the side affects of anadrol do you retain water with it i dont want to retain water.


 


If your overly concerned about water retention, I would look into tbol. The gains aren't as agressive, but the sides seem to be a little less.


----------



## unclem (Jun 3, 2010)

karen141406 said:


> well i need help and you seem to know what you are doing. is it okay for me to do 50mg of winstrol i dont feel the 25mgs what do you think


 
dont do the gear ok i said it. you r not going to listen so heres my first cycle at 25 yrs old.

omnadren 250mg mon---250mg thursday--10 wks- 12 wks
d-bol 20mg a day--8wks
they didnt have milk thistle but use it 1,000mg qid 
whey protein, bcaa, creatine, l- glutamine
hcg 10wk- 12 wks---250ius mon- wed- fri-
pct--on hand but dont take unless its really neccesary because it lowers your test levels in blood not good---nolvadex
clomid 100mg 3 days then 50mg next 11days--done
1 last shot of hcg 1,500ius after 2 days w/o clomid
if u dont have omna, then use sustanon, if not that test e 500mg 1 shot per wk. 
you will make great gains of this, remember your receptors r fresh save anadrol for a little down the road. good luck bro peace. imo

ps........do a good diet and cardio 3-5 times wk, no salts or sugars


----------



## keaneonit (Sep 16, 2010)

*anadrol vs dbol cycle help*

hi there, im new on threads not totally sure what im doing

i would like help on a new cycle id like to do, ive done a 8 week cycle on dbol. i wont bore you so i'll show you the details and wait for the criticism lol

dbol - 40mg ed (not on weekends so 8 weeks could be done)
CoEnzyme Q-10 - 200mg ed
L-Arginine - 500mg ed
AX perfect cycle liver support - 6 ed
taurine - 1000mg ed
SNS inhibit-E - 2 ed

AX advanced PCT 

i know i should of had nolva/clomid for PCT, and maybe novla for anti est but i couldnt get it at the time which means i had to use whatever i had. 

i want to do anadrol but im not as up to scratch with my knowledge on it as i am with dbol.

this is my idea

anadrol 4 weeks
50/100/100/150 if going well
run nolva for PCT for 4 weeks
AX perfect cycle liver support - 6 ed
SNS inhibit-E for anti estrogen during cyc
CoEnzyme Q-10 - 200mg ed
L-Arginine - 500mg ed

im not sure how solid the gains are after.. how long i'll be able to keep it up cause i know its high on water retent and i normally stick to the faster they come the faster they go you know.. 

any improvements to my cycle would be much appreciated


----------



## spartacus84 (May 22, 2011)

I am 26 and have prohormones before, with my favorite being sus 500 before it was banned. My friend gave me some Anadrol (oxydrol) 50MG. From what I have gathered this is how I should run my cycle.
 Anadrol 50mg  weeks 1 and 4 /  100mg weeks 2and 3
test 500 weeks 1-8

What would be peoples best recommendations to run with the cycle to protect my liver and the best pct possible? thanks for the help.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 1, 2012)

georgeforemanrules said:


> you are too young and looking at your lifts you are years away from being ready for a cycle.
> 
> Post your training program in detail, and tell us hoe many years you have been lifting weights. An idea of your diet would also be helpful.



*dam your avy and sig!!!!!!!! *


----------



## fsoe (Mar 1, 2012)

*anadrol*

If I were you I would stay away from the drol ... never will I ever do that stuff again .... I felt horrible for 6 weeks at 50mg a day ... Just not my cup of tea


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't think you are too young, too uneducated? Definitely.



If you are looking for size, run this: (assuming you aren't afraid of needles...which if you are, you should find another lifestyle)

weeks 1-10

Test prop 100mg ED
adex .5mg EOD

weeks 1-4 and 7-beginning of pct
tbol 50mg ED


pct 3 days after last inject and 1 day after last tbol dose

pct nolva 40/40/20/20

(might want to consider running 5-6 weeks of nolva just for the sake of a more full recovery).


ditch the anadrol..it's not a rookie drug.


----------



## ethic1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Great info^


----------



## squigader (Mar 2, 2012)

karen141406 said:


> well i need help and you seem to know what you are doing. is it okay for me to do 50mg of winstrol i dont feel the 25mgs what do you think



If you are a woman, you shouldn't be doing it at all. If you're not feeling it at 25mg, odds are it's fake, because the typical female dose is 10mg or less.


----------

